# Sous Vide Experiment



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2017)

Made a 5# batch of Kielbasa last weekend and like others I have a new Sous Vide unit that I'm hooked on. 
I use a mailbox/hotplate setup that works fine until it gets cold out, then I need to finish in the oven after some smoke.
At 36F outside the best IT I got was 100F after 3 1/2 hrs smoke, so it was time to continue indoors.












IMG_1767.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017






I set the ANOVA for 154F, let it get to temp and dropped in a couple of vac-seal links.
The rest went in the oven at 170F like usual. It took 1&1/2hrs in the oven to hit 153IT and I left the links in the Sous Vide until then.












IMG_1773.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017


















IMG_1772.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017





When the oven links hit 153 I hung them all, including the Sous Vide ones (which probed at 154F. Imagine that.) outside to cool. Why mess with ice water when it's 32 outside..
When I brought them in, if I didn't have them separated I wouldn't have known the difference. I thought there might be a difference with the casing, but no., 












IMG_1774.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017





The one on the left is the Sous Vide finished.
My conclusion is that this is an option to finishing sausage, at least for me. You don't have to worry so much about watching to make sure you don't overcook, and maybe with a larger pot (like a cooler) I could do a whole 5# batch at once. Maybe I could even do sausage that needs poached?
The wheels are turning in my head[emoji]129300[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

Yup it works great

if you use ziplock freezer bag you will save your vac bags. use a clamp like a tater chip bag clamp to help the zip bag, larger 2 gal zip locks work well for rings and ropes.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 17, 2017)

I use this tall cooler & it works great for sausage.













20161229_190908.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 17, 2017


















20161230_092824.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

Great ideas!

Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!:laugh1:

Any idea how much water you can use successfully with one of these units?    I'm sure at some point it would be taxed a bit with too large of a quantity


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> I use this tall cooler & it works great for sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just like that in the attic I'd forgotten about!
IThumbs Up


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!
> 
> ...


There is a min and max water line on the tube. If its below the min it wont run. I bought mine right from Anova, they email me discount offers from time to time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

Go to a restaurant supply store and get a long food grade clear tub this way you can do longer chubs


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!
> 
> ...


Mine is rated for 5 gallons of water, and I think most of the other brands are the same.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!:laugh1:
> 
> Any idea how much water you can use successfully with one of these units?    I'm sure at some point it would be taxed a bit with too large of a quantity


Mine is only the 800 watt model, and using a tamale pot (guessing around 3 gallons), once it gets to set temp. it holds steady. It struggles a bit with the higher temps needed for vegetables, but again, once it gets to temp it holds. An insulated container like a cooler might make a big difference!


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 18, 2017)

These clear foodgrade 12 qt containers are available online.  Works great for sous vide and I had handled a full pork loin bone in rack without issue.  Going to try the sausage next round.  The sous vide imparts unbelievable tenderness.













IMG_2647.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Even though my first go at Sous Vide didn't impress the wife or I, I still plan on doing this as I have two of these coolers and only use one. You'd be able to fit Summer sausage vin it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257447/the-wifi-anova-drummie-cook#post_1656501


----------



## pinyon (Jan 19, 2017)

Those sausages look great!  I see you pulled the sausage out of your smoker at an IT of 100, put in a bag and into the sous vide at 154 and cooked for an hour and a half.  Was that time a WAG based on your oven time or is there some guidelines provided with your Anova that led you to the 1.5 hours?   For instance if you pulled the same sausage out of your smoker at 135, do you have any idea how much shorter of a time, if any, would be required in the sous vide? 

On my first ever attempt at smoking in an MES 30, I thought I did everything correctly, but it took forever to get to a 152 IT and I apparently over cooked and rendered them. These were elk/pork frankfurters and I was pretty frustrated at all the work down the drain, and am thinking a sous vide may be helpful in my future sausage smoking adventures.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

The 1.5 was just a guess, Pinyon. I just left them in until the oven links were done.They were probably ready in less than an hour, but I figured they would get to 154 and stay there, which they did. The beauty of Sous Vide!
I've had the same issues with bringing them to temp in the smoker or oven. I swear sausage stalls at 148 degrees!
I'm planning to do this new method a lot.


----------



## pinyon (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks SmokeyMose, I think I am going to invest in one of those.   Kind of funny, Christmas before last my daughter highly recommended that I get one for my wife.  I looked at one at the time and just thought it would be another kitchen gadget that would take up space in the lower cupboard and got her another gift.    I should have listened to her.

You have the wifi model?  That work pretty well off your smartphone?


----------



## nunantal (Jan 20, 2017)

I noticed you  put the links in vac sealed bags for the Sous Vide.  Is that necessary or can  you just put the links in the water bath right out of the smoker?


----------



## wild west (Jan 20, 2017)

nunantal said:


> I noticed you  put the links in vac sealed bags for the Sous Vide.  Is that necessary or can  you just put the links in the water bath right out of the smoker?


the sausage or anything that you are going to sous vide needs to be in a sealed bag. You can use ziplock lock freezer bags useing the water displacement method to remove the air instead of vac sealing.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

Pinyon said:


> Thanks SmokeyMose, I think I am going to invest in one of those.   Kind of funny, Christmas before last my daughter highly recommended that I get one for my wife.  I looked at one at the time and just thought it would be another kitchen gadget that would take up space in the lower cupboard and got her another gift.    I should have listened to her.
> 
> You have the wifi model?  That work pretty well off your smartphone?


No, mine is the 800W model, which is Bluetooth. The WiFi is the 1000W model, I believe.
I frankly don't have any use for all that, myself. I check with the Bluetooth if I'm in the garage or something to see if the water is up to temp but that's it. I have no desire to turn on a heat device in the house if I'm not there.
Just me....


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

wild west said:


> the sausage or anything that you are going to sous vide needs to be in a sealed bag. You can use ziplock lock freezer bags useing the water displacement method to remove the air instead of vac sealing.


I don't know what any oils or whatever would do to the device.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry, Wild West, I meant to quote nunantal. I agree with you...


----------



## pinyon (Jan 20, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> No, mine is the 800W model, which is Bluetooth. The WiFi is the 1000W model, I believe.
> I frankly don't have any use for all that, myself. I check with the Bluetooth if I'm in the garage or something to see if the water is up to temp but that's it. I have no desire to turn on a heat device in the house if I'm not there.
> Just me....



Gotcha, looks like the Bluetooth has decent range then.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2017)

Made a 5# batch of Kielbasa last weekend and like others I have a new Sous Vide unit that I'm hooked on. 
I use a mailbox/hotplate setup that works fine until it gets cold out, then I need to finish in the oven after some smoke.
At 36F outside the best IT I got was 100F after 3 1/2 hrs smoke, so it was time to continue indoors.












IMG_1767.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017






I set the ANOVA for 154F, let it get to temp and dropped in a couple of vac-seal links.
The rest went in the oven at 170F like usual. It took 1&1/2hrs in the oven to hit 153IT and I left the links in the Sous Vide until then.












IMG_1773.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017


















IMG_1772.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017





When the oven links hit 153 I hung them all, including the Sous Vide ones (which probed at 154F. Imagine that.) outside to cool. Why mess with ice water when it's 32 outside..
When I brought them in, if I didn't have them separated I wouldn't have known the difference. I thought there might be a difference with the casing, but no., 












IMG_1774.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jan 17, 2017





The one on the left is the Sous Vide finished.
My conclusion is that this is an option to finishing sausage, at least for me. You don't have to worry so much about watching to make sure you don't overcook, and maybe with a larger pot (like a cooler) I could do a whole 5# batch at once. Maybe I could even do sausage that needs poached?
The wheels are turning in my head[emoji]129300[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

Yup it works great

if you use ziplock freezer bag you will save your vac bags. use a clamp like a tater chip bag clamp to help the zip bag, larger 2 gal zip locks work well for rings and ropes.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 17, 2017)

I use this tall cooler & it works great for sausage.













20161229_190908.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 17, 2017


















20161230_092824.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

Great ideas!

Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!:laugh1:

Any idea how much water you can use successfully with one of these units?    I'm sure at some point it would be taxed a bit with too large of a quantity


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> I use this tall cooler & it works great for sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just like that in the attic I'd forgotten about!
IThumbs Up


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!
> 
> ...


There is a min and max water line on the tube. If its below the min it wont run. I bought mine right from Anova, they email me discount offers from time to time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2017)

Go to a restaurant supply store and get a long food grade clear tub this way you can do longer chubs


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!
> 
> ...


Mine is rated for 5 gallons of water, and I think most of the other brands are the same.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great ideas!
> 
> Now I'm going to have to get one of these, what was it called, oh yeah, fancy crockpots!:laugh1:
> 
> Any idea how much water you can use successfully with one of these units?    I'm sure at some point it would be taxed a bit with too large of a quantity


Mine is only the 800 watt model, and using a tamale pot (guessing around 3 gallons), once it gets to set temp. it holds steady. It struggles a bit with the higher temps needed for vegetables, but again, once it gets to temp it holds. An insulated container like a cooler might make a big difference!


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 18, 2017)

These clear foodgrade 12 qt containers are available online.  Works great for sous vide and I had handled a full pork loin bone in rack without issue.  Going to try the sausage next round.  The sous vide imparts unbelievable tenderness.













IMG_2647.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Even though my first go at Sous Vide didn't impress the wife or I, I still plan on doing this as I have two of these coolers and only use one. You'd be able to fit Summer sausage vin it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257447/the-wifi-anova-drummie-cook#post_1656501


----------



## pinyon (Jan 19, 2017)

Those sausages look great!  I see you pulled the sausage out of your smoker at an IT of 100, put in a bag and into the sous vide at 154 and cooked for an hour and a half.  Was that time a WAG based on your oven time or is there some guidelines provided with your Anova that led you to the 1.5 hours?   For instance if you pulled the same sausage out of your smoker at 135, do you have any idea how much shorter of a time, if any, would be required in the sous vide? 

On my first ever attempt at smoking in an MES 30, I thought I did everything correctly, but it took forever to get to a 152 IT and I apparently over cooked and rendered them. These were elk/pork frankfurters and I was pretty frustrated at all the work down the drain, and am thinking a sous vide may be helpful in my future sausage smoking adventures.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

The 1.5 was just a guess, Pinyon. I just left them in until the oven links were done.They were probably ready in less than an hour, but I figured they would get to 154 and stay there, which they did. The beauty of Sous Vide!
I've had the same issues with bringing them to temp in the smoker or oven. I swear sausage stalls at 148 degrees!
I'm planning to do this new method a lot.


----------



## pinyon (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks SmokeyMose, I think I am going to invest in one of those.   Kind of funny, Christmas before last my daughter highly recommended that I get one for my wife.  I looked at one at the time and just thought it would be another kitchen gadget that would take up space in the lower cupboard and got her another gift.    I should have listened to her.

You have the wifi model?  That work pretty well off your smartphone?


----------



## nunantal (Jan 20, 2017)

I noticed you  put the links in vac sealed bags for the Sous Vide.  Is that necessary or can  you just put the links in the water bath right out of the smoker?


----------



## wild west (Jan 20, 2017)

nunantal said:


> I noticed you  put the links in vac sealed bags for the Sous Vide.  Is that necessary or can  you just put the links in the water bath right out of the smoker?


the sausage or anything that you are going to sous vide needs to be in a sealed bag. You can use ziplock lock freezer bags useing the water displacement method to remove the air instead of vac sealing.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

Pinyon said:


> Thanks SmokeyMose, I think I am going to invest in one of those.   Kind of funny, Christmas before last my daughter highly recommended that I get one for my wife.  I looked at one at the time and just thought it would be another kitchen gadget that would take up space in the lower cupboard and got her another gift.    I should have listened to her.
> 
> You have the wifi model?  That work pretty well off your smartphone?


No, mine is the 800W model, which is Bluetooth. The WiFi is the 1000W model, I believe.
I frankly don't have any use for all that, myself. I check with the Bluetooth if I'm in the garage or something to see if the water is up to temp but that's it. I have no desire to turn on a heat device in the house if I'm not there.
Just me....


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

wild west said:


> the sausage or anything that you are going to sous vide needs to be in a sealed bag. You can use ziplock lock freezer bags useing the water displacement method to remove the air instead of vac sealing.


I don't know what any oils or whatever would do to the device.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry, Wild West, I meant to quote nunantal. I agree with you...


----------



## pinyon (Jan 20, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> No, mine is the 800W model, which is Bluetooth. The WiFi is the 1000W model, I believe.
> I frankly don't have any use for all that, myself. I check with the Bluetooth if I'm in the garage or something to see if the water is up to temp but that's it. I have no desire to turn on a heat device in the house if I'm not there.
> Just me....



Gotcha, looks like the Bluetooth has decent range then.


----------

